# puppy and duck, too cute



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

this sure looks like a GSP

http://video.yahoo.com/network/100000086?v=4551366&l=100000085


----------



## Maedchen (May 3, 2003)

very cute! but what's a GSP?


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

German Shepherd Puppy


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Or a German Shorthaired Pointer! We usually refer to them as GSDs, even as puppies.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh my gosh! That is SO cute... esp. when they take a nap together.


----------



## Laura H. (Feb 23, 2009)

I picked that up from someone else's post, sorry for the confusion


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

That is to cute


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

I love the part where the puppy is asleep and the duck cuddles up inside his legs, but the whole thing is adorable!


----------

